# Older photo heart shot on rabbit



## gabeb (Jan 1, 2016)

Custom tsk champ and 20-15 mm tbh with 3/8 steel at about 20 feet. I was going to take a headshot but had a perfect heart shot so I went for it and ended up putting a hole right through his heart. He ran 10 feet then rolled over and I took a headshot.


----------



## gabeb (Jan 1, 2016)

I may also add this shot caused massive internal bleeding and I had blood everywhere when gutting him

Sent from my XT830C using Tapatalk


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Nice shootn Gabeb! I love hunting with Slingshots. It's the perfect example of fair chase. It's also so much easier than packing a gun, but still gets the job done. You got the skills buddy


----------



## gabeb (Jan 1, 2016)

Ibojoe said:


> Nice shootn Gabeb! I love hunting with Slingshots. It's the perfect example of fair chase. It's also so much easier than packing a gun, but still gets the job done. You got the skills buddy


Thanks, and ya especially here in the city, gun hunting or even an air rifle is a no go zone

Sent from my XT830C using Tapatalk


----------

